# A Christmas carol!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

This is an old picture of Kirby and a dobe we used to have named Coors singing Christmas carols! I really need to get some updated pictures taken. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute picture, very funny. Love Nancy Grace in the back ground. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That is sooo cute!


----------

